# Angling



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi all, anybody havin a hard time on the waters edge, all i am catching is pike, on the float tactics i am hardly getting a bite, rivers are the same, whats happining ?


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

Long way down said:


> Hi all, anybody havin a hard time on the waters edge, all i am catching is pike, on the float tactics i am hardly getting a bite, rivers are the same, whats happining ?


arite mate the rivers near me are just the same rammed with jack pike


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Long way down said:


> Hi all, anybody havin a hard time on the waters edge, all i am catching is pike, on the float tactics i am hardly getting a bite, rivers are the same, whats happining ?



It;s called winter, fish go off the feed a lot, try using lighter tackle, cut down on feed, loose feed dead maggots and live on the hook, might winkle a few bites


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

i wont start fishing properly till 1st of april then it will be for fun and bigger pike


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

What bait are you using and what are you trying to catch? Winter is prime time for pike fishing, why not get yourself some spinners or dead baits and carry on with the pike? The carp will be sat doing nothing at the bottom of the lakes not feeding, so that's why you're not catching those if that's what you're after.


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

nowt wrong with pike , preds are the future !!!!!


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

manda88 said:


> What bait are you using and what are you trying to catch? Winter is prime time for pike fishing, why not get yourself some spinners or dead baits and carry on with the pike? The carp will be sat doing nothing at the bottom of the lakes not feeding, so that's why you're not catching those if that's what you're after.


 
Hi manda88 i allways set up a pike rod with a dead bait this weather, and allso use the pole for silverfish, maggots and bread punch and pinkies, i used pinkies last week and had two or three roach, but its hard work, that is on the lakes, the rivers are fishing crap on stick float and maggot tactics, is anybody having same problem


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Always get on the canals this time of year,no boat traffic to speak of and they are often under rated and over-looked by a lot of anglers
GIVE EM A GO!!,you may well be surprised and keep your tactics simple and fish as light as possible:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

New BioPulse lure system gives fishermen an unfair advantage


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

HABU said:


> New BioPulse lure system gives fishermen an unfair advantage


Jeez - USD33.96 !
Wouldn't want to lose that snagging on the old shopping trolleys in the canal near me .......... I'd be stripped off and in after it if it did ! :lol2:


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

me thinks a RFUK fishing match would be a good idea :no1:


----------



## Poolio88 (Feb 10, 2011)

Carp do still feed this time of the year, i had a 31lb this time last year at a private venue. Il be heading there again on monday for a week. If you after carp use single hook baits and a small amount of loose feed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompy (Oct 12, 2010)

Carps boring as hell anyways.

Pikes where its at! landed a cracking 22lb'er this time a few years ago.

Nothing better than watching ducks fall through the ice whilst snuggling up in a flotation suit having a bacon roll :2thumb:


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

chompy said:


> Carps boring as hell anyways.
> 
> Pikes where its at! landed a cracking 22lb'er this time a few years ago.
> 
> Nothing better than watching ducks fall through the ice whilst snuggling up in a flotation suit having a bacon roll :2thumb:


i used to fish for carp for a few years i got so bored of it so tried pike fishing loved the fight and there allways good to wack out a live bait whilst pole fishing


----------



## Poolio88 (Feb 10, 2011)

I love carp fishing i dont see how it is seen as boring imho. I also do boat and beach fishing aswel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

7ftAndy said:


> me thinks a RFUK fishing match would be a good idea :no1:


 

Be a good idea, we would have to travel a long way to fish a match, exspeically the guy from perth


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

chompy said:


> Carps boring as hell anyways.
> 
> Pikes where its at! landed a cracking 22lb'er this time a few years ago.
> 
> Nothing better than watching ducks fall through the ice whilst snuggling up in a flotation suit having a bacon roll :2thumb:


where you fishing in perth/tayside as its my old piking grounds lol.


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

Long way down said:


> Be a good idea, we would have to travel a long way to fish a match, exspeically the guy from perth


well do a few local ones for each areas maybe like yorkshire etc


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

*Fishing is getting better*

http://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae264/grace118/DSCF2074.jpg[/
IMG] By long way down


Hi, I had a goods days fishing yesterday, i was at kingsbury water park nr tamworth which has become my second home, catching just skimmer bream and hibreds and the odd roach, weighed in at just over thirteen pound. I fished bread punch and pinkie to pole tacktics


----------



## Angelwings38 (Sep 22, 2010)

I wont be startin my season till april either , hopefully start to warm up a wee bit by then , fingers crossed for a good season this yr guys , happy fishin: victory:


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

long way down

Seems like i am having problem with photo


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Long way down said:


> image long way down
> 
> Seems like i am having problem with photo


 
Oh here we are:lol2:


----------



## Angelwings38 (Sep 22, 2010)

looks like someone had a good day:2thumb: nice catch


----------

